# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Книги, завершающиеся самоубийством главного героя...

## Марсель из Казани

Таких я читал две:

И. Гёте. Страдания бедного Вертера

Джек Лондон. Мартин Иден.

Обе книги стОят того, чтобы их прочитать. И не только потому, что там есть самоубийство...

----------


## Александр

Джек Лондон. Мартин Иден. Это очень сильная книга. Меня она очень потрясла.

----------


## Artist

Обе книги великолепны. После выхода в печать "Юного Вертера" прошла огромная волна самоубийст мальчиков.

----------


## AlexS

Джеффри Евгенидис "Девственницы - самоубийцы"

----------


## Artist

"Гранатовый браслет" Куприна.

----------


## h4te

Ей к лицу даже смерть
не спалось... вот и взял первую попавшуюся книженцию родственников... в итоге прочитал полностью и... блин... я рыдал  :Embarrassment: ops:   :Embarrassment: ops:   :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## Quiz

да, "гранатовый браслет" очень классное....
можно почитать норвежский лес - харуки мураками
последний день приговоренного к смерти - гюго(вроде бы =) )

----------


## Quiz

но в последней книге, о которой я написала, так немного в другом суть, но книга полезная

----------


## Blackwinged

> И. Гёте. Страдания бедного Вертера


 О, вот это вещь. Сейчас ее читаю.

----------


## Miglane

Л. Толстой - "Анна Каренина", 
В. Набоков - "Защита Лужина", 
В. Гюго - "Девяносто третий год" (один из главных персонажей), 
А. Кристи - "Десять негритят", 
Н. Карамзин "Бедная Лиза".

----------


## Мария Хуана

еще у того же Гюго есть роман "Человек, который смеется". Заканчивается тем же. Рекомендую всем.

----------


## fucka rolla

> И. Гёте. Страдания бедного Вертера
> 			
> 		
> 
>  О, вот это вещь. Сейчас ее читаю.


 приколи лучше бунина *митина любовь* и достоевского *сон смешного человека*
последняя тема редкостная, и читается шорошо....

----------


## fucka rolla

еще книга файт клаб  заканчивается, тем, что джек убивает себя из вымышленного пистолета

----------


## Kloyn

> еще книга файт клаб  заканчивается, тем, что джек убивает себя из вымышленного пистолета


 БЛИИИИИИИН ну такой кайф обламал черд =О(

----------


## Miglane

Пьеса Чехова "Иванов".

----------


## Victim

Ещё есть книга Сергея Минаева "Духлесс" . Там немного непонятно, самоубийством ли кончается, но книга классная, всем советую почитать.

----------


## иртенев

Мцыри Лермонтова. По сути тоже самоубийство.

----------


## 7ГодПоВрачам

Советую прочитать
В.Гюго Человек который смеётся.
и В.Гюго Девяносто третий год.
Обе книги заканчиваются соответсвенно.

----------


## His Dying Bride

"Вероника решает умереть" - Пауло Коэльо. ..Жаль, но заканчивается совсем не тем, чем хотелось бы.. Но книга великолепная

----------


## felo_de_se

Чак Паланик - Уцелевший.

----------


## Туман в ёжике

Л. Толстой - Поликушка. Стоит прочитать если кто не читал. Там не много, но очень трагично... и нелепо((

----------


## Black Angel

И.С. Тургенев "Отцы и дети". В конце Базаров вроде не случайно себе палец поранил

----------


## Туман в ёжике

"Поединок" Куприна ещё тоже можно отнести.

----------


## Alexsandra

> И.С. Тургенев "Отцы и дети". В конце Базаров вроде не случайно себе палец поранил


 Так Базаров же делал вскрытие человека, который был болен тифом и умер пару дней назад. Он хотел "поупражняться" и случайно поранился, отчего заразился тифом. Но обработать рану сразу не смог, только через 4 часа обработал. Может вам так показалось потому, что Евгений легко отнеся к тому, что умрет. Я не думаю, что он хотел умирать. Просто устал жить, потерял смысл, поэтому с легкостью смирился. Но не известно, что на самом деле было у него на душе, потому что он никогда бы не показал свою слабость.

----------


## Kali-Ma

"Ромео и Джульетта" Вильяма нашего Шекспира.
"Амок" Стефана Цвейга. У него, кстати, много произведений о суициде, "Письмо незнакомки", например. Его новеллы производят впечатление, особенно, когда читаешь их в нежном возрасте.

----------


## vain

А.Н. Островский "Гроза".литературный критик Добролюбов увидел в самоубийстве Катерины «страшный вызов самодурной силе»

----------


## Black Angel

Януш Вишневский "Одиночество в сети"

----------


## Black Angel

> Так Базаров же делал вскрытие человека, который был болен тифом и умер пару дней назад. Он хотел "поупражняться" и случайно поранился, отчего заразился тифом. Но обработать рану сразу не смог, только через 4 часа обработал. Может вам так показалось потому, что Евгений легко отнеся к тому, что умрет. Я не думаю, что он хотел умирать. Просто устал жить, потерял смысл, поэтому с легкостью смирился. Но не известно, что на самом деле было у него на душе, потому что он никогда бы не показал свою слабость.


 Когда мы читали это произведение в школе, учительница прямо говорила, что Базаров покончил с собой таким вот способом. Поэтому я всегда и воспринимала его смерть как самоубийство

----------


## Esphira

Ф.М. Достоевский "Кроткая", Распутин "Живи и помни" (о выборе между долгом и счастьем любви)

----------


## стиг тефтинг

сэлинджер- повести и рассказы о семье глассов крутятся вокруг одного самоубийства. именно завершается самоубийством рассказ "хорошо ловится рыбка бананка"
платонов- "чевенгур"
кафка- рассказ"приговор". не помню,может у него еще есть такое.

----------


## Traumerei

в "Приговоре" самоубийство едва ли было...главного героя казнили непойми за что...конечно,может это всё были его сумасшедшие бредни,принявшие форму реальности ( как в "Бойцовском клубе") и поддтолкнувшие к неосознанному эксцессу...

----------


## стиг тефтинг

Traumerei, в "приговоре" главный герой в конце сам прыгает с моста. это самоубийство

----------


## Traumerei

ах точно...перепутала с "Процессом",извиняюсь...
Кстати у Кафки есть ещё одно произведение с самоубийством-" В штрафной колонии" ("В поселении осужденных").
Помимо этого могу вспомнить :
Астафьев - "Людочка"
Лондон - "Semper Idem"

----------


## КтоЗдесь

Ивлин Во "Незабвенная"

Перечитываю эту небольшую книжицу время от времени. И всё что-то новое находится.

----------


## Reita

Да тысяча их.Вот сейчас,буквально только что рылся в полке с документацией и увидел Стивена Кинга "Бегущий человек",которую прочитывал пару раз.В 80-х выходил боевик с Арнольдом по мотивам этой книги,но именно,что по мотивам,так как немного общего эти два произведения связывает.
  Короче,недалёкое будущее,тоталитарное общество и как продукт этого общества-жестокое и бесчеловечное теле-шоу,где призом будет Всё,а проигравшего ждёт лютая смерть.Советую почитать,не пожалеете.Кстати,книга издавалась не под авторством Стивена Кинга,а под его псевдонимом-Ричард Бахман.Под этим псевдонимом Стивен Кинг выпускал особые,непривычные для своего жанра романы.Как правило это был не уже "хоррор",а остросоциальные,психологические триллеры,безо всякой мистики и с несвойственной ему динамикой-вот и "Бегущий человек"-безостановочный и зубодробительный экшн,действие которого не провисает ни ни секунду.
  Если хотите большей психологичности и большего акцента на личности главного героя,то "Дорожные работы" подойдут ещё лучше.
  Аннотация:*Бартон Доуз начинает свою историю с покупки оружия. Еще одно тихое сумасшествие в провинциально-серой пелене американского городка, взбудораженного одним лишь событием за много лет — постройкой федеральной трассы. У Барта отнимают дом, кусок прожитой жизни, с горестями, радостями, воспоминаниями. Неудивительно, что он не хочет расставаться с тем, что по праву принадлежит ему.*

  Есть другой вариант от другого издательства:*В обычном маленьком городке живет обычный человек, медленно, но верно погружающийся в пучину черной ненависти к себе и окружающим. Нужен всего лишь повод, чтобы ненависть выплеснулась на волю потоком хлещущей крови. И когда повод находится, обычного человека, ставшего убийцей, уже не остановить...*
  Офигенные книги.Обе.

----------


## qwe

Ценев Вит - Протоколы колдуна Стоменова

Предупреждение:  
http://www.koob.ru/vit_cenyov/stomenov
Там же и скачать можно)

----------


## Nabat

Возможно, я немного выйду за привычные границы этой темы:
1. "Театральный роман" Булгакова.
2. "Леди Макбет Мценского уезда" Лескова.

----------


## Lana0305

Новый завет. Иуда Искариот))

----------


## Rum

> Новый завет. Иуда Искариот))


 Моё любимое  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lana0305

Кстати,напомните,плиз, кто читал Писатель и самоубийство, как зовут библейского товарища, с крепостной стены бросившегося? Я свою книгу давно подарила одному писателю, мечтающему о самоубийстве))

----------


## Хылмончидыль

Толкиен "Дети Хурина".
И в "Сильмариллионе" сказано, что Хурин тоже потом покончил с собой.

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

Бунин, рассказ "Митина любовь"

----------


## Володя.

Чехов "Чайка"

и у Гюго тут перечисляли, но у него большая половина произведения заканчивается суицидом гг. Я бы посоветовал не упомянутых тут "Труженики моря".
Там гг кроме всего прочего замкнутный, интроверт, социофоб, да ещё и несчастная любовь. Самая любимая книга у меня.

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

Как же я забыла, Андрей Платонов "Чевенгур" 
С самоубийства начинается и им же заканчивается. Впервые в литературе увидела такой феномен - самоубийство из любопытства. Интересно же посмотреть, что там?

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

Да, и конечно Юстейн Гордер "Дочь циркача" 
Главный герой переспал со своей дочерью, но не знал, что она его дочь. А когда узнал, решил, что после такого только суициднуться остаётся)

----------


## Evidence

У Куприна еще вот рассказы по теме: "Пиратка", "Allez!", "Река жизни", ну и Г.Эверс "Паук" еще припоминается

----------


## tempo

Тургенев И.С. - "Му-му"  :Smile:

----------


## Evidence

> Тургенев И.С. - "Му-му"


  ну там скорее заказное убийство)

----------


## tempo

Она вела себя самоубийственно ))

----------


## Evidence

> Она вела себя самоубийственно ))


 Ну это да) Тогда еще Сент-Экзюпери "Маленький принц" - он каким-то необычным способом домой возвращался)

----------


## tempo

... может быть, Сент-Экзюпери не видел другого пути из нашего ада? Ведь и сам он растворился в небе...

----------


## Хылмончидыль

Джоан Роулинг "Случайная вакансия"

>>Впервые в литературе увидела такой феномен - самоубийство из любопытства. Интересно же посмотреть, что там? 
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9E...83%D0%BC%D0%B8

----------


## Тальчик

А тут кто-то писал уже про "У последней черты" Арцыбашева? Я на днях прочитала, очень занимательно.

----------


## June

Хоть и не главного героя, но одного из. Я не читал в школе Анну Каренину, а сегодня наконец осилил. Может и хорошо, что прочитал только сейчас, раньше бы многого не понял. Когда, например, в школьные годы в Тарасе Бульбе встретилась фраза “Ну, сынки! прежде всего выпьем горилки!”, я, ребёнок из непьющей семьи, подумал, что они пили что-то горючее типа керосина, и не понимал, зачем.

У Толстого понравилось описание близкого мне типа личности, получившееся столь реалистичным потому, что писал он его с себя. Ну и мысли Анны перед самоубийством хороши.

----------


## Скурлатий

У меня еще в детстве сформировалось довольно необычное отношение к смерти. Я никогда не понимал почему близкие умершего делают из этого трагедию. По-моему это их эгоизм в чистом виде... 
Ведь тому кто умер уже все равно, он ничего не чувствует и все его проблемы решились сами собой, зато продолжающие жить считают что им этого человека не хватает по той или иной причине.
Вот и пришел к пониманию, что смерть - это совсем неплохо, если к месту и вовремя. Если правильная смерть... 
И когда мне попался небольшой рассказ Бредбери "Машина до Климанджаро" - все встало на свои места. Не я один так думаю. Очень светлый и жизнеутверждающий рассказ, хотя по сути конец приводит именно к месту и времени окончания жизни ГГ. Осознанному окончанию... 
Ну а ГГ никто иной как Хемингуэй... Человек, проживший интересную и насыщенную жизнь, но закончивший ее 



> Хемингуэя пытались лечить по законам психиатрии. В качестве лечения применялась электросудорожная терапия. После 13 сеансов электрошока писатель потерял память и возможность творить


 


> 2 июля 1961 года в своём доме в Кетчуме, через несколько дней после выписки из клиники Майо, Хемингуэй застрелился из любимого ружья итальянской марки Bernardelli, не оставив предсмертной записки.


 Неправильная смерть и неправильная могила достойного человека...

----------


## tempo

"Солярис"

Завершается не самоубийством, но тема очень хорошо проработана. Без готовых ответов и назиданий.

Фильм - ещё лучше. Только не голливудская подделка с красавчиком Клуни с ретушированными тенями глазками. Фильм Андрея Тарковского.

----------


## Скурлатий

Лукьяненко "Проводник отсюда".

Совсем короткий рассказ... самый разный выбор возможностей уйти... и конец - выбор не смерти и покоя или интересной жизни в придуманном мире, а намного хуже и более осмысленно... Когда-то давно он меня сильно впечатлил. Это вообще про меня. Абсолютно во всем. Даже в описании квартиры в которой я тогда жил. Я тогда провел такой эксперимент - дал человеку, который меня очень хорошо знал, почитать убрав автора в распечатке. После этого был вопрос - это ты написал? И человек не мог поверить что не я, поверил только когда я показал реального автора.

----------


## tempo

Скурлатий, не в укушение, но во мнение: Лукьяненко очень поверхностен. Всё шито хоть и не белыми, а разноцветными нитками, но  шито.
Тем не менее, я прочитал всё, что он написал. Он добротно пишет.

----------


## Скурлатий

tempo, я у него многое читал, не скажу что все у него мне нравится. Но его ранние рассказы - да. Нравится умение кратко и ярко изложить суть. Почти как у Бредбери. Еще впечатлил у него "Хозяин дорог" - тоже запомнился, чем-то похож по смыслу на вышеуказанный... хотя и намного оптимистичней.

----------


## June

У Антона Павловича Чехова есть пьеса “Иванов”, в которой главный герой в конце “застреливается”. Не скажу, что тема суицида там раскрыта сколько-нибудь подробно, из всей пьесы мне больше всего понравилась невеста главного героя. Даже жаль, что она не настоящая женщина, а персонаж, выдуманный мужчиной. И зря она бросалась на женатого, хотя понятно, что от безнадёги. У остальных вместо извилин в мозгу лишь игральные карты.

----------


## Скурлатий

Брэдбери "Синяя бутылка"




> Они откупоривали ее и находили в ней то, чего больше всего желали.  Все
> долгие, одинокие годы несчастливые, мучимые  неутоленными  желаниями  люди
> открывали ее в надежде найти то, чего не нашли на планетах  мироздания.  И
> наконец находили - так же, как нашли эти трое. Теперь было понятно, почему
> Бутылка так быстро  переходит  от  одного  человека  к  другому  и  почему
> исчезают люди. Урожай снят - и вот уж мякина шевелится в ветре на песке по
> берегам мертвых морей. Становится пламенем, светлячками. Туманом.
>    Бек  поднял  Бутылку  и  на  расстоянии   вытянутой   руки   начал   ее
> рассматривать. Его глаза ярко блестели. Руки дрожали.
> ...

----------


## tempo

Мне нравится Брэдбери, но.
Удалось ли ему в конце концов слить всю свою безнадёгу на бумагу.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Мне нравится Брэдбери, но.
> Удалось ли ему в конце концов слить всю свою безнадёгу на бумагу.


 ))) Темпо, ты как всегда, загуглив незнакомую фамилию, ляпаешь первое, что приходит в голову) Это, примерно так, как было с Макс Фрай) Особенно вот эта фраза впечатлила: "Мне нравится Брэдбери, но.")

----------


## tempo

Феня )) я впервые прочитал его ещё почти 40 лет назад )

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Феня )) я впервые прочитал его ещё почти 40 лет назад )


 Ой) в годочков 10 так поумнел?) Респект) А я то, дура, сомневалась)

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Стоп... или в 20?))) Тебе сколько лет, мухомор?))

----------


## tempo

Фенечка, рыпка ) я читал Брэдбери в 3 классе. Когда ты кашку куклам варила ))
У меня, так получилось, был доступ к очень хорошей библиотеке.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Фенечка, рыпка ) я читал Брэдбери в 3 классе. Когда ты кашку куклам варила ))
> У меня, так получилось, был доступ к очень хорошей библиотеке.


 Да не об этом я, родной) Я о том, что умею задавать вопросы и получать на них ответы. Твоя "библиотека" меня мало интересует)

----------


## tempo

Феня, из написатого тобою не вызывает возражений лишь одно: ты-то - дура )

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Феня, из написатого тобою не вызывает возражений лишь одно: ты-то - дура )


 Да, Темпо, я - дура. Легче стало?

----------


## tempo

Легче стало бы, если бы ты бы 1) покаялась бы искренне, 2) доказательно исследовала бы свои прозрения, и 3) своевремменно медикаментозно (бы) корректировала гормональные траблы   :Smile: 

(подозрения в нагугленности Брэдбери отпадут автоматически)

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Легче стало бы, если бы ты бы 1) покаялась бы искренне, 2) доказательно исследовала бы свои прозрения, и 3) своевремменно медикаментозно (бы) корректировала гормональные траблы  
> 
> (подозрения в нагугленности Брэдбери отпадут автоматически)


 Ок, 1) Я покаюсь, скажи только в чем?) 2) Мои прозрения останутся со со мной и к тебе это не имеет никакого отношения.3) Человек с приставкой недо-  не может ставить диагнозы. Учись, неуч)

----------


## tempo

1. покайся, раба небожия, в вымогательстве признания.
2. твои прозрения - материал для психотерапевта. если затянешь - для психиатра.
3. срочно обследуй гормональные сдвиги, вызванные климаксом. уж сколько баб сбрендило от этого, не понимая, в чём же дело.

P.S. всё это было бы смешно, если бы не было таким грустным.
P.P.S. передай мои глубокие соболезнования тому мальчонке, на которого ты положила глаз )) ухаживания старой бабы - это ужасно ))

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Темпо, спасибо за рекомендации). Да, была на днях у психиатра. Кстати, очень грамотный специалист, но почему-то диагностируемый мне тобою БАР не подтвердил. Есть кое-какие проблемы, но они не относятся к области психиатрии. Так что, Темпо, заканчивай гуглить все подряд, выдавая себя за эрудита, который "шарит"). Уж в твоем то преклонном возрасте ты должен видеть разницу между БЫТЬ и КАЗАТЬСЯ умным. Не поняла, кому надо передать соболезнования, но предлагаю тебе самому это сделать. Мне всегда было интересно наблюдать, как кто-то начинает придумывать МОЮ историю). Заметь, говорят обо мне, но исходят исключительно из личного опыта). А если учесть, что человеку свойственно компенсировать, то стоит всего лишь посмотреть, о чем больше всего он говорит, тем самым фактически указывая на свое больное место. Темпо, следуешь за моей мыслью?) Успешный не кричит о больших доходах, он и так состоялся, у него там, грубо говоря, не чешется. Тот, у кого нет проблем сексуального характера, не свистит о своих победах на любовном фронте, ему это не надо. Мне рассказать о твоих проблемах, или ты самостоятельно это сделаешь?).

----------


## tempo

Фенечка ) я вроде ясно написал, что на БАР у тебя не хватит  батареек )
А вот что посещаешь психотерапевта - это молодец. Может, он хоть память тебе наладит. Ты ж писала, что собралась приударить за неким 30-летним вьюношей.
И ты напрасно пытаешься педалировать мой возраст. Во-первых, я его не ощущаю. Во-вторых, его не ощущают другие люди, ибо часто обращаются ко мне "молодой человек". Хм )) В-третьих, я уж лет 10 как чётко понял и принял тот факт, что однажды таки сдохну, и факт этот меня не особо беспокоит.
Проблемой является принадлежность к социальной группе, политкорректно именуемой "людьми с ограниченными возможностями", и вытекающими из ограничений бытовыми и профессиональными сложностями.

Попробовать укусить ты можешь, на здоровье ) только мне абсолютно по хнулю мнение и потуги старой склочной и грузной, как могильный камень, двинутой рассудком бабы.
Я тебя воспринимаю как некое странное существо, прикольно извиивающееся от касаний палочкой ) наверное, это нехорошо, прости мя, грешнаго ) и сходи окунись в прорубь, сегодня ж Крещение. Может,  бес и выскочит ))

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Че ты такой бодрый сегодня, Темпо?) Это так тебя вставляет после святого причастия?) Ну давай снова проясним ситуацию. Я написала, что была именно у психиатра, а не у психотерапевта. Разницу понимаешь? Нет? Загугли. 
Когда это я писала, что собираюсь "приударить" за 30-ним "вьюношем"? Человек может нравится, но не за каждым же, кто нравится, "приударять"). Не говори лишнего. 
Я не педалирую твой возраст, я лишь зеркально отражаю твои комменты). Ты не понимаешь, о чем речь? Загугли. 
Я продолжительное время работала в интернате для детей с ограниченными возможностями. Не в качестве педагога, правда, но имею детальное представление, о чем идет речь. Какое отношение это имеет к тебе? Пока, кроме надуманных тобой же проблем, ничего не вижу. 
А дальше, как я поняла, ты писал о себе): "только мне абсолютно по хнулю мнение и потуги старой склочной и грузной, как могильный камень, двинутой рассудком бабы.
Я тебя воспринимаю как некое странное существо, прикольно извиивающееся от касаний палочкой". Я совсем недавно слышала о тебе примерно такой же отзыв. Там прозвучала фраза "базарная бабища").

----------


## Phenex.New episode

И еще, Темпо. Что заставляет тебя думать, что именно ты манипулируешь людьми? Не твои ли бредовые фантазии? Ведь все и всегда играли именно тобой. А ты до сих пор  наивно предполагаешь, что "палочка" в твоих руках).

----------


## tempo

Феня,  :Smile:  я ни разу не думаю, что кем-то манипулирую. Это как раз то, чего я всячески избегал всю жизнь,, из-за коего избегания и имел массу проблем.
Тем не менее, считаю НЕманипулирование правильным. Равно как и не представляю себя судачащим о ком-то исключительно за спиной у кого-либо. Чего нельзя сказать о том, кто тебе рассказывает о бабах )

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Феня,  я ни разу не думаю, что кем-то манипулирую. Это как раз то, чего я всячески избегал всю жизнь,, из-за коего избегания и имел массу проблем.
> Тем не менее, считаю НЕманипулирование правильным. Равно как и не представляю себя судачащим о ком-то исключительно за спиной у кого-либо. Чего нельзя сказать о том, кто тебе рассказывает о бабах )


 Ок, я тебя услышала.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Феня, Чего нельзя сказать о том, кто тебе рассказывает о бабах )


  А так еще сильнее услышала. Ну че, спасибо, Темпо, за инфу.

----------


## tempo

Герберт Уэллс. "Чудесное посещение"

----------


## tempo

Ф.М.Достоевский, "Бесы"

В который раз удивляюсь, показывая жизнь как замкнутую наглухо тюрьму, он именно тем самым показывает огромный светлый мир, в котором плавает этот чёрный сгусток.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Ф.М.Достоевский, "Бесы"
> 
> В который раз удивляюсь, показывая жизнь как замкнутую наглухо тюрьму, он именно тем самым показывает огромный светлый мир, в котором плавает этот чёрный сгусток.


 И какой же ты персонаж в этом "черном сгустке"?) Дай-ка угадаю. Ну конечно же, Иван Шатов. Вечная сакральная жертва. В этом мире, tempo, все либо палачи, либо жертвы. И то, и другое, - плохо. Но если из двух зол выбрать меньшее, то палачом быть лучше. Ты же хорошо до этого справлялся).

----------


## tempo

Феня  )
Я ни с кем из героев романа себя не ассоциирую. Даже со Ставрогиным, который из всех мне наиболее симпатичен, поскольку наиболее жив. И уж тем более с Шатовым, которому, как мне видится, очень к лицу была бы базедова болезнь.

----------


## June

Не книга, но документальный фильм на ютубе. Самоубийством главгероя начинается, им же и заканчивается. После Чернобыля. Академик Легасов.

----------


## Dmitry

А есть ли у Камю,Сартра что нибудь с таким концом?
Увлекся этими авторами.

----------


## Traumerei

Сологуб Федор. Жало смерти

----------


## Allana

"Жизнь ненужного человека"-Максим Горький.

----------

